# tsst corp cdrwdvd tsl462d ata device



## smoothekang (Dec 20, 2008)

Im not sure if this is a dvd burner or not any info would be appreciated. thx


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to TSF

Your model TSST TSL462D is a DVD/CD-RW combo drive.
Here are some specs:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/storage/P126152/en/spec.htm

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## a7aflack (Jun 9, 2011)

so, if i wanted to burn an ISO for a xbox 360 game i could with this internal drive????


----------

